# SBGX061 vs SBGV007



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

My whole philosophy to watch collecting has changed recently. I have gone from dreams of a full collection of watches, Rolex, Omega, Tudor etc... to just wanting a few watches which each serve a purpose and will see me through the next decade or so of my life. 

I have my G-Shock as a beater, I will be buying a mid-tier diver (automatic) to use as a daily / general watch, and then a more expensive classier piece aka Grand Seiko Quartz. Why quartz? Well I think the 9F movement, horologically speaking is very special and I love the 50 year service interval and reliability of it. It really is a watch for life, that flies under the radar.

I cant decide between the 37mm SBGX061 or the 39mm SBGV007.

I have seen the SBGV007 in person (with champange dial) at a dealer in Prague, I am planning a trip up to Leeds in the UK early next week to see both models in the metal.

Bracelet wise I think I prefer the traditional oyster style bracelet of the 061. The 061 is also cheaper, I should be able to import one from Japan for around £1200.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the case of the SBGV007 better.


----------



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

sea0bass said:


> I like the case of the SBGV007 better.


Yeah I think the Grand Seiko website does not do a very good job of showing these watches. I have seen that case in person and it was stunning.


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

SBGV007 is the ideal GS quartz. 44gs case (super unique), domed sapphire + 5 piece bracelet (which usually only come on hi-beat and spring drive) and the dial has a extra applied marker between the date window and bezel which most GS doesn't. 

I have received a few decent quotes from a couple of US GS dealers and plan to pick up that model at some point for my next GS.

I would get the SBGV007, sell the bracelet and buy a very nice leather strap + GS buckle and call it a day.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Absolutely go the SBGV. My only gripe (very small) is that the seconds hand is a teeny little bit short on it, which I find extra strange because Grand Seiko keep their hand proportions spot on considering they make over a hundred models with 0.5mm incrementally larger case sizes.



I know - I'm being super anal....

Also, see if you can find an SBGV011 to compare. Just a stunning watch in every way.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Another vote for the 007. Great and very versatile watch.


----------



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I am going to go compare them in person in the next few days. See what feels better on the wrist.

There is a considerable price difference between the models tho. If I went down the import route from Japan, I have been quoted $1550 for the 061, and $2350 for the 007. On top of that I have to pay up to 25% import duties.


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

The SBGV's case is worth it. Amazing and great presence.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

I like small watches and 37mm is very classic Datejust-like.


----------



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

They are both just stunning watches, absolutely stunning.

Its going to be a tough choice.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is for the SBGX061 for the simple no-frills "oyster" case and bracelet. The predominantly brushed case and 3 link bracelet dresses down better (and attracts less attention if that's a concern) imho. I also like the consistent transition from the curvy case and lugs of the SBGX into the bracelet.


----------



## sundek (Jul 25, 2014)

I really like both the SBGX and the SBGV and am considering getting one of them for a daily office watch. Since I'm on the fence myself, I can only empathize with the OP's dilemma. 

My concern (and apologize if this is too much of a tangent) is that the Grand Seiko bracelets don't seem to offer much room for adjustment, which is a bit of a pet peeve of mine. Does anyone here know if a "generic" Seiko bracelet with 19mm ends would be likely to fit the SBGX/SBGV series well? I've seen 19mm Seikos on a popular auction site for reasonable prices and while it would be a bit of a letdown to use a $40 bracelet on a $2k+ watch, it would be nice to know that it is an option if the OEM bracelet doesn't fit well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

SBGX061 all day long. classic. clean. composed. dignified. humble. understated. just perfection. 

but who quoted yo'd be all you $1550? I'd be all over that. chino?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was in the same boat as you a while back and I went with SBGV007 as that case is just stunning. I myself preferred the look of the 3 link bracelet but when I tried both of them, 5 link bracelet of SBGV007 felt much comfortable on my wrist. Even though I loved the watch, I did sell it as I was seduced by the sweeping motion of a spring drive with a champagne dial and I am a "one watch from one brand" kind of a guy. But I still consider SBGV007 to be "the watch" to own of you go Quartz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

sundek said:


> I really like both the SBGX and the SBGV and am considering getting one of them for a daily office watch. Since I'm on the fence myself, I can only empathize with the OP's dilemma.
> 
> My concern (and apologize if this is too much of a tangent) is that the Grand Seiko bracelets don't seem to offer much room for adjustment, which is a bit of a pet peeve of mine. Does anyone here know if a "generic" Seiko bracelet with 19mm ends would be likely to fit the SBGX/SBGV series well? I've seen 19mm Seikos on a popular auction site for reasonable prices and while it would be a bit of a letdown to use a $40 bracelet on a $2k+ watch, it would be nice to know that it is an option if the OEM bracelet doesn't fit well.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The SGBX comes with 2 half links. You could always check with Seiko on getting a 3rd.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SBGV007 is my vote
I love that watch


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

SBGV007 gets my vote. Love the case design and the high-polished surfaces/facets. 40mm is also a plus to me. 37mm is too small for my liking, plus the SBGV007 wears smaller in my opinion.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll piggyback on this thread instead of opening a new one.

Anybody have the exact case dimensions of these 2 beauties? I am mostly interested to know the lug-to-lug measurements of both? This information, especially for the SBGX061 seems to be impossible to find, I've googled and googled but nothing...Also weight information, would be useful, as well as lug width (many put the SBGX061 at 20mm lugs but Seiya and others put it as 19mm lugs)

I love the look of both, and I can see why so many people think the SBGV007 looks a bit "sexier". I am also pragmatic though, and having owned many Seikos (not GS), as well as Orient Star/Royal models, I know that 5-link bracelets wit the mirror finish strips look very nice but also become scratched faster and its pretty much impossible to restore once its been damaged to some extent. Unless you send it back to Seiko in Japan to do it, which will cost you a pretty penny, which kind of defeats the purpose of the long-lasting, timeless piece, doesn't it? 

Would love to hear some experiences from owners. My plan is to get the SBGX061, keep it for a while, see if I can get used again to smaller cases, since lately I've bought/worn mainly larger pieces but this would be my somewhat "go-to-dress/versatile" piece. Thoughts? :think:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> I'll piggyback on this thread instead of opening a new one.
> 
> Anybody have the exact case dimensions of these 2 beauties? I am mostly interested to know the lug-to-lug measurements of both? This information, especially for the SBGX061 seems to be impossible to find, I've googled and googled but nothing...Also weight information, would be useful, as well as lug width (many put the SBGX061 at 20mm lugs but Seiya and others put it as 19mm lugs)
> 
> ...


SBGX061:
Dimensions: 44.6mm×37.0mm×10.0mm.
Weight: 134g.

SBGV007:
Dimensions: ?mm×40.0mm×10.4mm.
Weight 137g.

I love the shape of the 44gs case. I have my sights on a SBGV005.


----------



## JoeKirk (Nov 29, 2009)

T1meout said:


> SBGX061:
> Dimensions: 44.6mm×37.0mm×10.0mm.
> Weight: 134g.
> 
> ...


You got it. 44GS case lug to lug length is 46.2mm. Same as the others (your SBGW047 is an exception).


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have owned both and I much prefer SBGV007. Actually I sold both and got SBGV005 as that champagne dial is something else and I had too many black dials. I won't go into the measurements as I see that they have already been mentioned. I found SBGV bracelet more comfortable. Both watches sit on the wrist quite nicely and comfortably but I much prefer the size of SBGV. The size of SBGV makes it more versatile at least to me. And finally the case. The case shape of SBGV is something to behold. It's just beautiful. Pictures and description won't explain it. You just have to see it to truly appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

T1meout said:


> SBGX061:
> Dimensions: 44.6mm×37.0mm×10.0mm.
> Weight: 134g.
> 
> ...





JoeKirk said:


> You got it. 44GS case lug to lug length is 46.2mm. Same as the others (your SBGW047 is an exception).


Wow,thanks so much for that guys!

I am actually very surprised to see there's only a 3 gram difference in weight. I would have expected the SBGV007 to be at least 15-20 grams heavier, considering the quite larger case and also marginally wider bracelet (20mm instead of 19 for the SBGX061, right?)

The case shape of the SBGV005/7 reminds me a lot of my Orient Star Somes, I had 3 of those at some point, now kind of miss it after selling it. Cobra head shape as I called it, the case, although of course this GS has taken it to higher levels of finishing& also the case height on the OS Somes is very short, giving it a sporty look rather than dress.

Here's a profile photos of the OS (WZ0201EL)










Soh1982 said:


> I have owned both and I much prefer SBGV007. Actually I sold both and got SBGV005 as that champagne dial is something else and I had too many black dials. I won't go into the measurements as I see that they have already been mentioned. I found SBGV bracelet more comfortable. Both watches sit on the wrist quite nicely and comfortably but I much prefer the size of SBGV. The size of SBGV makes it more versatile at least to me. And finally the case. The case shape of SBGV is something to behold. It's just beautiful. Pictures and description won't explain it. You just have to see it to truly appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its not too much trouble, could you please post a wrist-shot of the SBGV00x on your wrist, and to indicate also what is your wrist circumference? Thanks!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dan83bz said:


> Wow,thanks so much for that guys!
> 
> I am actually very surprised to see there's only a 3 gram difference in weight. I would have expected the SBGV007 to be at least 15-20 grams heavier, considering the quite larger case and also marginally wider bracelet (20mm instead of 19 for the SBGX061, right?)
> 
> ...


One correction. SBGV also has a lug width of 19mm. They both have 19mm lugs but the bracelets can't be swapped due to the difference in case shape. 
And here are some pics. My wrist is a shade under 7 inch. And keep it in mind that close shots like this can make the watch appear bigger on the wrist then it actually is.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

T1meout said:


> SBGX061:
> Dimensions: 44.6mm×37.0mm×10.0mm.
> Weight: 134g.
> 
> ...





JoeKirk said:


> You got it. 44GS case lug to lug length is 46.2mm. Same as the others (your SBGW047 is an exception).





Soh1982 said:


> One correction. SBGV also has a lug width of 19mm. They both have 19mm lugs but the bracelets can't be swapped due to the difference in case shape.
> And here are some pics. My wrist is a shade under 7 inch. And keep it in mind that close shots like this can make the watch appear bigger on the wrist then it actually is.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome indeed! You prefer a strap to the bracelet?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

In cooler months, I definitely prefer leather straps. And this black shark skin doesn't really make it look the best. I also wear it on burgundy alligator and dark cognac shell cordovan and they make this watch look absolutely gorgeous. In summer, I will switch to bracelet which is pretty nice too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

